# fun with Paint/Gimp



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Jade









Archi









Skerries









MUSHU!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks ^_^


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

These are so cool!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm like making nom nom sounds. Their so cute.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

O_O Cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

D'awww. They are so precious. I heard in gimp you can animate, that might be something fun to look into for you! Adorubullllll!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm just starting to get the hang of it, maybe someday I'll get there! lol ^_~


----------

